# Blood spot in coop?



## varkieschickens (May 19, 2017)

Hello there,

I am looking for guidance as to whether or not I should worry. I have 3 lohmann hens and because they do not have room on the perch (or maybe just don't want to sleep there) they sleep in their nesting boxes.

Because I do not want poop on my eggs I remove dirty litter and replace it with clean ones. I also have a cardboard sheet in the bottom of my boxes.

This morning I found a little blood spot in the nest boxes. I added my pinky (I have small hands) for scale.









Should I be worried? Could it be mites of cocci? The hens are about 24 weeks old.
Or could this just be a cut from a pecking war or a thorn caught in their foot?

Thank you!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello Varkieschickens and welcome to the forum. How old are your chickens? Are they new layers? Roosting in the nest box is fairly normal for young chickens. You can try going to them well after they "go to bed " and gently putting them back on their roost. It may take several times but they will eventually figure it out. Or, put a piece of cardboard over the opening of the nests at night. They may also roost on top of the nests if there is a "roof" . Same thing, just bw consistent. A little spot of blood on the eggs in new layers is normal and poo on the eggs is, too. Just wipe or wash it off.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just keep watching for more blood and which hen it's coming from before you get too upset.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recommend that you pick up and thoroughly inspect each hen for an injury or wound and treat accordingly, especially inspect the vent area. You might have a feather picker or as you mentioned, crowded coops can cause picking as well. Crowded coops will require expansion. If you observe a feather picker, you can try increasing protein in the diet for a short time. If feather picking continues, cull the feather picker as it will cause other birds to become feather pickers (monkey see, monkey do.)
Cocci can cause blood loss. However, at THAT stage, the bird is practically at death's door.
Mites suck blood. Tiny blood spots would mostly be seen on fresh laid eggs if mites were working around the vent area. Mites look like black or red pepper, have 8 legs and move slowly. They can cause anemia, then death.
I highly suspect overcrowding is your problem and it's time to expand your coop.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sometimes a hen bleeds a little from passing an egg.A drop or two is ok and is normal.It's large amounts of active bleeding you need to worry about.Cornstarch packed in an open wound stops the bleeding,it's cheap and readily available at the grocery store.I keep 2 boxes-one for the kitchen and one for the chickens.


----------



## varkieschickens (May 19, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who replied.
My chickens are new layers but I haven't had any more bleeding from them since yesterday. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------

